
Lisbon after the Earthquake - Thevet
https://www.historytoday.com/reviews/lisbon-after-earthquake
======
beefsack
Tangential, but there is actually a board game based on the rebuild of Lisbon
after the 1755 earthquake - Lisboa by Vital Lacerda[1].

Lacerda is a graphic designer come board game designer known for his
intricate, heavy economic games. Lisboa is beautiful and strategically deep,
one of the standout board games to come out last year.

[1]:
[https://boardgamegeek.com/boardgame/161533/lisboa](https://boardgamegeek.com/boardgame/161533/lisboa)

------
jtokoph
Isn't this a book review/ad? I'm genuinely curious as to why this has so many
points on HN, what's important that I'm missing?

~~~
glaberficken
The 1755 earthquake is a fascinating historical event in it's own right. It is
consensual among historians that it played a significant role in the shift of
the balance of power in Europe at the time as well as deeply affecting the
philosophy and intellectual thought in the enlightenment period. It is also
usually pointed at as the beginning of the study of seismology.

As usual, wikipedia is a good place to start if this piques your interest =)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1755_Lisbon_earthquake](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1755_Lisbon_earthquake)

------
romanr
This site.. is t built by bureaucrats? Never seen this before: After you click
accept cookies, the message slides out with animation. And then in its place
other message appears with animation: “ Thank you for accepting cookies. You
can now hide the message about cookies [Hide] “

How can this pass any kind of sane design or management?

------
nunobrito
A true apocalypse for one of the richest nations at its peak of power. The
capital was gone in a matter of hours.

After the earthquake the king refused to ever again sleep inside a building,
preferring to sleep under a (luxurious) tent for the rest of his life.

------
mirimir
Maybe that almost everything was destroyed in 1755?

But yeah, it's just a lukewarm book review.

